

Stanford releases latest iOS 5 programming class - MaxGabriel
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=473757255

======
fuzionmonkey
The previous class on iTunes was extremely useful to me. I'm a college student
and the fact that it was in a lecture format made it easy for me to digest.

Reading a book is one thing, but watching someone give a lecture in little
chunks made it really easy.

I wonder how ARC changes the way they teach memory management.

~~~
MaxGabriel
I had the same experience on the book vs lecture question. I first read
Kochan's Objective-C book, and then started the Big Nerd Ranch iOS programming
book. But I never really grokked core concepts, like MVC, that I easily
grasped watching Hegerty's lectures.

------
MaxGabriel
The related walkthroughs and assignments were just released today at
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

------
ghoul2
is there any way to get these to download on Ubuntu?

~~~
xorglorb
You could have a friend with a Mac or Windows computer download them then give
them to you on a flash drive or something. Also, old versions of iTunes are
known to run in Wine.

I don't see the point though; the iOS SDK is Mac only.

